# 03-04 Andre Miller



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Now that the Nuggets signed Andre Miller, what kind of numbers can you see him getting next year? If things go the way the Nugs want them to, I can see Dre Miller averagin 15 pts and 8-9 ast per game. Your thoughts?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

15 ppg 8 APG 1.5SPG 3 RPG


:bbanana:


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

i predict him having a 17ppg, 9apg year..........leading the nba in assists


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

16 and 11, back to where he was with cleveland.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm with the others -- he'll pick up right where he left off in Cleveland. Hopefully he'll remind all the "Miller is overpaid!" people that one off year in a bad situation doesn't mean you aren't a very good player.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm with the others -- he'll pick up right where he left off in Cleveland. Hopefully he'll remind all the "Miller is overpaid!" people that one off year in a bad situation doesn't mean you aren't a very good player.


Nice to see dre getting the love. People went way to arenas crazy and bashed him across the boards unnecessarily; interesting when you consider that he and gilbert have that whole one year situation in common, though I guess dre has been in the league a bit longer.


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah, he will have a good season. He is now with a team that wants to win, unlike LA, where players are playing for themselves and stats (except Brand) so they can get more money when they leave. 

I say 16 and 9.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I totally agree, Miller will have a great season. A year in Clipperland or Hell you may as well call it should not count against anyone!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

15ppg 10asp.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I love the guy. He should be their number two option offensively, behind Carmelo. 9 apg is within reach, if he can find enough offensive options to throw nine assists to.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

16ppg 9asp 1spg 47% 3.9TO


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

16-10-3 44%


----------

